# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Генератор скрытых смыслов: секрет современной российской науки

## DVi

«Журнал научных публикаций аспирантов и докторантов» из списка ВАК опубликовал статью несуществующего ученого Жукова Михаила Сергеевича «Корчеватель: Алгоритм типичной унификации точек доступа и избыточности». Таков итог эксперимента, задуманного и осуществленного редакционной группой газеты «Троицкий вариант».

Как сообщает «Троицкий вариант», в «рецензируемом» «научном» журнале, входящем по ряду дисциплин в рекомендательный список ВАК, опубликована статья, написанная (по-английски) компьютерной программой-генератором псевдонаучных текстов и переведенная на русский язык другой программой.

Сотрудники редакции газеты взяли оригинальную статью авторов программы SCIgen, перевели ее на русский язык при помощи программы ЭТАП-3, разработанной в Лаборатории компьютерной лингвистики ИППИ РАН [4], и отправили на публикацию в «Журнал научных публикаций аспирантов и докторантов».

Программа SCIgen, генерирующая псевдонаучные тексты, была написана несколько лет назад группой студентов Массачусетского технологического института с целью проверить качество рецензирования на (псевдо)научных конференциях, в первую очередь, на конференциях серии WSEAS. Программа-переводчик ЭТАП-3 разработана в Лаборатории компьютерной лингвистики ИППИ РАН.

В итоге на статью была получена рецензия. Поскольку в рецензии содержались замечания редакторского характера, потребовалась небольшая переработка, после которой статья была принята и вскоре опубликована. Вся процедура заняла чуть больше месяца. Рецензент оценил актуальность работы как высокую, выбор объекта исследования назвал правильным, новизну научного материала оценил как отличную. Рецензента смутил только стиль, который он посчитал неудовлетворительным. 

Источник: http://rnd.cnews.ru/blog/?p=701
P.S.  :lol:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-класс...
-статья машиной писана, машиной переведена... а может, и рецензирована машиной  :Wink:

----------


## priv8v

очень походит на универсальный генератор политических текстов, разработанный Бендером в "Золотом теленке"  если мне память не изменяет  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> очень походит на универсальный генератор политических текстов, разработанный Бендером в "Золотом теленке"  если мне память не изменяет


"ТОРЖЕСТВЕННЫЙ КОМПЛЕКТ
НЕЗАМЕНИМОЕ   ПОСОБИЕ   ДЛЯ  СОЧИНЕНИЯ  ЮБИЛЕЙНЫХ  СТАТЕЙ,
ТАБЕЛЬНЫХ ФЕЛЬЕТОНОВ, А  ТАКЖЕ  ПАРАДНЫХ  СТИХОТВОРЕНИЙ,  ОД  И
ТРОПАРЕЙ"

----------

